# Diseñar sistema de control con Workbench



## javilopez (May 9, 2007)

necesito q me ayuden a diseñar un proyecto en DISEÑO ELECTRICO COMPUTARIZADO
PROYECTO
ELECTRONIC WORKBENCH

PROBLEMA:

Diseñar un Sistema de Control Digital para una parte de una operación de tratamiento de madera de una fábrica de muebles. Este sistema controla 4 motores que ponen en marcha una cinta transportadora, su bomba de lubricación y dos sierras.

FUNCIONAMIENTO BÁSICO DEL SISTEMA:

Como puede verse en el diagrama de bloque de la Fig. N° 1, el sisema utiliza 4 interruptores manuales ON/OFF, un bloque de lógica de control y una interfaz de excitación de los motores para controlar el motor de la bomba de lubricacion de la cinta transportadora, el motor de la cinta transportadora, el motor de la sierra de corte y el motor de la sierra de cinta. 

REQUERIMIENTOS DE OPERACIÓN:

Ø	La entrada S1 controla el motor de la bomba de lubricación (M1).
Ø	La entrada S2 controla el motor de la cinta transportadora (M2).
Ø	La entrada de S3 controla el motor de la sierra de cinta (M3).
Ø	La entrada de S4 controla el motor de la sierra de corte(M4).

El motor que controla la lubricación de la cinta transportadora debe funcionar (M1=1) cuando la cinta transportadora está funcionando. El motor que controla a la cinta debe funcionar (M2=1) solo cuando los interruptores 1 y 2 están activados (S1 y S2 = 1). El motor de la sierra de cinta funciona (M3=1) cuando  el interruptor 3 está activado (S3=1), y el motor de la sierra de corte funciona (M4=1) cuando el interruptor 4 está activado (S4=1). Los motores de las sierras no requieren lubricación, pero nunca deben de funcionar al mismo tiempo. Si los interruptores 3 y 4 se activan al mismo tiempo, el sistema debe de pararse por completo, incluyendo los motores de la cinta transportadora y de lubricación. Tampoco pueden funcionar al mismo tiempo la cinta transportadora y la sierra de corte. 

	La lógica de control controla los motores para evitar que se produzca cualquier condición no permitida debido a la manipulación incorrecta de los interruptores.

PUNTOS A EVALUAR:

Ø	Informe (15%):

1)	Portada.
2)	Índice.
3)	Objetivos (general y específicos).
4)	Marco teórico.
5)	Tabla de verdad de la lógica de control.
6)	Simplificación mediante el Mapa Karnaugh.
7)	Implementación para la lógica de control de:
7.1) Motor de lubricación.
7.2) Motor de la cinta transportadora.
7.3) Motor de la sierra de cinta.
7.4) Motor de la sierra de corte.
8)	Conclusiones.
9)	Recomendaciones.
10) Anexos.
11) Bibliografías.

Ø	Exposición (10%):

1)	Presentación.
2)	Respuestas a las interrogantes.


----------



## aliteroid (May 11, 2007)

¿deseas una ayuda o que te hagan el trabajo completo?
¿que tienes hasta el momento? para poder guiarte


----------

